# How to prepare for California Seismic & Surveying Exam?



## PassPE (Mar 5, 2022)

*California Surveying CBT Course*
*California Seismic CBT Course*

This blog post will help you prepare for the special Surveying Principle Examination. A comprehensive summary of surveying equations and topics is provided to help you answering the questions based on the California Test Plan for the Surveying License.

*The following is a suggested strategy for the actual exam:*

Have all references & Codes organized before you start. Also, familiarize yourself with the comprehensive summary provided in this book.
Start a timer at 2 ½ hours and begin working.
Read the questions and ALL answers carefully and look for KEYWORDS in the question and the 4 possible answers.
Solve the easy questions first (need no or minimum calculations) and record your answers on the answer sheet. 
Work on questions that require lengthy calculations and record your answers on the answer sheet.
Questions that seem difficult or not familiar to you and may need considerable time in searching in your references should be left to the end.
Never leave an answer blank.
Remember the D4 rule:
*DO NOT EXPECT THE EXAM TO BE EASY
DO NOT PANIC
DO NOT WASTE TOO MUCH TIME ON A SINGLE EASY, DIFFICULT, OR UNFAMILAR PROBLEM

+1 more rule** on our website*


----------

